# ACCESS (C#) Platzhalter im SELECT string benutzen?



## Deletemaster (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe iene kleine DB-Anwendung in C# !
Ich übergebe den Inhalt einer TextBox an den Suchstring.
Bei einer direkten Abfrage in Access kann ich ohne weiteres ein "*" benutzen.
Aber in meiner C#-Anwendung funktioniert das nicht so einfach.
Wie kann ich hier einen Platzhalter mit integrieren?
Mein Code:

```
private void btn_Interpret_suchen_Click(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
	{
		string str_Suchbegriff = txt_Interpret.Text;
		string str_Joker = "*";
		string str_SucheInterpret = str_Suchbegriff + str_Joker;

		string connstr = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;" +
		"Data Source=D:\\Musikarchiv.mdb;";

		OleDbConnection conn = new OleDbConnection(connstr);

		OleDbDataAdapter da = new OleDbDataAdapter(
	"SELECT * FROM Musikarchiv WHERE Interpret LIKE @Interpret, conn);

	da.SelectCommand.Parameters.Add("@Interpret",str_SucheInterpret);
	
		DataSet ds = new DataSet();
		try
		{
		conn.Open();
		da.Fill(ds, "Musikarchiv");
		conn.Close();
		}
		catch(Exception ex)
		{
		MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
		}

		dataGrid1.SetDataBinding(ds, "Musikarchiv");
		}
```
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

